# Watersnake trolling motors



## firecat1981

anyone using one, I know they have been here for a little while now and I'm toying with the idea of getting one because the other guys don't have the options I want. Specifically the Venom, but any info would be cool.

PS. please don't tell me a "dealer" told you to avoid them, they make alot more off MK and MG so naturally they are biased.


----------



## Taterides

1-I know first hand the margins are very close to the same.

2- They are worth what you pay for them. I would stay clear of them.

3- Most trollers have about a 10-15 % margin. The profit is in the install.

Watersnake had very little part availability. This may have changed. Check for a local service center prior to purchase.

This is just my experience. YMMV.


----------



## firecat1981

I asked the same question on a few other sites I'm on, I haven't made up my mind yet, but I've yet to get a negative response. One gent has 2 for more then a year now and no issues. As far as parts and service, the distributor for the USA is in Ft Myers and there are, according to their site, atleast 6 service centers within my area, including TA Mahoneys which is pretty much the favored marine place in the Tampa area.

It's kind of funny, when you read through other forums on the topic everyone seems to have a friend of a friend who has a cousin that had a bad experience, but the ones who actually own them seem for the most part that they were worth the money.

PS. yes the margins may be similarly set at 10-15%, if you sell a product that cost twice as much then you make double the commision.


----------



## Taterides

Sounds like they are a great deal.

PS- Good Luck.


----------



## firecat1981

Yes, but like you mentioned sometimes you get what you pay for. Someone suggested that they are actually just older Minn Kota designs that have been liscensed out. That doesn't bother me at all as they were bulletproof back in the day. 
I think I really need to find a local retailer, as service centers don't always sell what they repair, and see them in person.


----------



## noeettica

You should get one and test it ...

and give a full report

Or you could Start manufacturing a Billet (Mil spec) after market bracket for trolling motors You would make a fortune !

I would buy one ...


----------



## ocdfisher

about the water snake : A good friend that is an occasional pro guide has one on his 22 pathfinder. He got a good deal by kind of knowing the dealer in Ft. Myers, and doing a little advertising to get the brand out. It is probably a little over 2 years old and still works great. He has the 80# range model. He says it has more power, runtime than the two previous bigger M.G.s he had on the boat. The only thing he doesn't like is that when it is above middle throttle, the shaft really torques toward stern. The bushing in the mount is too soft, and dealer doesn"t have an upgrade. Cosmetically it started to rust some on the motor head, but hasn't really gotten worse. It just looks kind of crappy, but he has never tried to paint it. I know " A FRIEND OF MINE", but has guided for over ten years, and I have owned MGs and MKs. for what it's worth


----------



## cutrunner

Yea me too. Firecat: i have a custom made mount, just like a birsdall, an a 50lbs thrust 12 volt minnkota freshwater transom mount with the head spun around. I never had a problem with it except the cotter pin on the prop broke (i frequently run the tm shallow), i drive my boat like i stole the friggin thing, wave jumping and all and havent ha a problem with it. I guess im just lucky.. Although one of the clicker tabs did just break that holds the "trim position".


----------



## actionc

Just to let people know about Watersnake TM.( this what I was told) They are no longer in Ft Myers area . They were bought out and moved to N.C. I bought a 12 v 54lb thrust Bow mount. from the person that bought out there stock . . I got it way cheep.. I have it on an older 17 action craft . So far it seems to hold its own in tides and wind. It is a little tuff on a battery going to be going to a group 31 Battery to see if it will last all day.


----------



## actionc

Got the group 31 battery in and took the boat out . Out going tide and in to the wind Watersnake worked great and had plenty of Battery left today , Just need a biger Battery


----------



## tntwill

i heard on here that they were made in Ft Myers? do you know who owned that company?


----------



## actionc

No they were not made in Ft.Myers. They just had a whole sale werehouse here . I was told they moved the center out of state when they got bought out by another Co.


----------



## firecat1981

PBR I asked a dealer (ta mahoney) while I was there a few days ago in tampa, they said the distributor is still in ft. myers and there stock still comes from there. Watersnake is an australian company and they have been around for a while now, jarvis walker I believe. No one ever questioned if they will hold in current, 50lbs of thrust is 50lbs on thrust, but many have questioned there durability over time. 
I will say that as I posted before I have heard from several guides that have used them with good results. It seems the manual units are pretty tough, but the remote units could use some work.
I may pick one up in a few years when my traxxis dies on me.


----------



## actionc

Well I hope I can give you some input if they hold up ( If I can get some fishing in) . I paid 150.00 for this one so I thought I would take a chance on it. I do know that the 1 that I have . The prop interchanges with a Motorguide.


----------



## firecat1981

I'm pretty sure some of the watersnake models are just discontinued models from other companies. The one I was looking at the other day I thought was a minn kota until I saw the lettering in the head.


----------



## actionc

If they are still in Ft. myers I would like to know were they are at..The building they were in Dec is vacant now.   A little up date on the Watersnake I had it out last Saterday  evening on the out going tide under the Sanibel bridge.  I t was able to hold its own againest the tide . But it was maxxed out . went to a group 29 Battery and it last all day now .   This is the assalt model 12v 54 lb thrust on a 1736 A/C flatsmaster


----------



## Taterides

May look similar but it you open it it is not a relabeled minn kota. Take a look inside.


----------

